# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Những yêu tố cơ bản để thành công !

## dulichnt

1. Sự tự tin

Sự tự tin là niềm tin không thể lung lay vào khả năng của bản thân, dựa trên sự hiểu biết về thực tế hoàn cảnh của mình. Đây không phải là yếu tố bẩm sinh và bạn chỉ đạt được nó sau một quá trình tích luỹ kiến thức. Có tự tin bạn sẽ được ngưỡng mộ và trở thành tấm gương cho người khác.

2. Sự tò mò

Là người tò mò, bạn háo hức được tìm hiểu và học hỏi, luôn luôn thể hiện sự hứng thú và đưa ra sự tập trung đặc biệt tới những điều chưa rõ ràng. Câu nói quen thuộc của bạn là: "Tôi muốn biết thêm về…".

3. Sự quyết đoán

Sự quyết đoán là yếu tố quan trọng để tiến tới thành công bởi đôi khi chỉ vì chút chần chừ, bạn có thể bỏ lỡ cơ hội lớn. Người quyết đoán cần có sự nhanh nhạy, nhanh chóng phân tích vấn đề, nhanh chóng đưa ra một sự lựa chọn và hành động. Người quyết đoán quyết định ngay cả khi chưa có đủ thông tin mình cần.

4. Sự đồng cảm

Nghĩa là bạn thể hiện sự quan tâm và thông cảm với tình huống, cảm xúc, hành động của ai đó. Ngoài ra, bạn luôn luôn đặt mình vào hoàn cảnh của người khác để phán quyết vấn đề.

5. Sự linh hoạt

Bạn có khả năng thay đổi và phản ứng một cách tích cực trước bất cứ biến động nào. Bạn là người mềm mỏng, dễ thích nghi và có thể bắt nhịp với sự đa dạng.

6. Khướu hài hước

Người hài hước sẽ nhìn nhận bản thân và thế giới một cách lạc quan, tích cực. Họ biết cách tận hưởng những giá trị của cuộc sống và làm cho thời gian trôi qua một cách vui vẻ.

7. Sự thông minh

Có thể nói thông minh là một yếu tố bẩm sinh và không phải ai sinh ra cũng có sẵn. Người thông minh suy nghĩ và làm việc một cách tài năng, sắc xảo trong cách tiếp cận vấn đề, lên kế hoạch trước khi hành động, làm việc một cách hiệu quả, tập trung vào chất lượng hơn là số lượng.

8. Sự lạc quan

Bạn luôn mong đợi kết quả tốt nhất có thể và tập trung vào những mặt hi vọng hay tích cực của một tình huống. Sự lạc quan khiến bạn có thêm động lực tiến lên phía trước.

9. Sự kiên nhẫn

Bạn cần kiên nhẫn để có cảm xúc, năng lượng, sự tập trung và khát khao đạt được kết quả. Động lực, sự bền bỉ, làm việc chăm chỉ là tất cả các phẩm chất của người kiên nhẫn.

10. Tôn trọng người khác

Điều này đơn giản chỉ là đối xử với người khác bằng phong thái lịch sự, thân trọng và bảo vệ lòng tự trọng của họ. Đổi lại, bạn cũng sẽ nhận được sự tôn trọng của mọi người.

11. Hiểu chính bản thân mình

Hiểu rõ bản thân, xác định điểm mạnh cũng như điểm yếu của mình sẽ giúp bạn vạch rõ mục tiêu và cách thức đạt được chúng.

----------

